# Vape King Customer Survey



## Stroodlepuff (18/4/16)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/NYJ9T8M


----------



## shaunnadan (18/4/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/4/16)

done and dusted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/4/16)

> * 9. In a typical month, how much do you usually spend on books?*



Apparently Im a pirate, I dont buy any books in a month, I just download them, har har matey. 

EDIT: I see no9 has been changed to vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Done ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (18/4/16)

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (19/4/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (19/4/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (20/4/16)

all done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

